# Back leg pain/ Binding angles



## Dude8roman (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys Im new here. I live in Florida and go west every year for about a week. Last winter I noticed that my back foot( I'm a regular) felt like I was always on my toes. Even going straight on a flat run I fill like my board is always in danger of catching an edge. I get the most pain in my rear calf especially when traversing a run trying to link into another run. i know some muscle fatigue is normal since I only ride a week out of the year. I also read something about front foot steering. I am self taught and I def. am a rear foot/ rudder steerer. Any help would be appreciated. I will be in Colorado for christmas and want to keep getting better


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you could have too much forward lean set on your binding(s)...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude8roman said:


> Hey guys Im new here. I live in Florida and go west every year for about a week. Last winter I noticed that my back foot( I'm a regular) felt like I was always on my toes. Even going straight on a flat run I fill like my board is always in danger of catching an edge. I get the most pain in my rear calf especially when traversing a run trying to link into another run. i know some muscle fatigue is normal since I only ride a week out of the year. I also read something about front foot steering. I am self taught and I def. am a rear foot/ rudder steerer. Any help would be appreciated. I will be in Colorado for christmas and want to keep getting better


Shred sounds right. How about when you are just there on flatland, not going anywhere? Too much forward lean or even, look to make sure your boot is centered on the board.


----------



## Dude8roman (Sep 17, 2012)

On flatland I am still raised up on my toes. Similar to if i had my foot on an accelerator in the car. I have a hard time just riding straight on flatland I feel like the board is constantly sliding back and forth. When you say forward lean are you talking the angle the bindings are set on the board? My front foot is usually +15 maybe +21(not too sure since they are usually rental boards and never really know what an ideal set up is like) My back foot is usually straight perpendicular to the board. Would angling my back foot towards the tail more help?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no no, forward lean is the angle of the highback - the forward lean adjustment is usually on the back of the highback just above the heelcup. more or too much forward lean feels like someone pushing on your calf from behind, but adding some forward lean makes you turn heelside easier/with more power.


----------



## Dude8roman (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok i will check that out when I get to the mountain. Thanks for the help!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude8roman said:


> On flatland I am still raised up on my toes. Similar to if i had my foot on an accelerator in the car. I have a hard time just riding straight on flatland I feel like the board is constantly sliding back and forth. When you say forward lean are you talking the angle the bindings are set on the board? My front foot is usually +15 maybe +21(not too sure since they are usually rental boards and never really know what an ideal set up is like) My back foot is usually straight perpendicular to the board. Would angling my back foot towards the tail more help?


Angle your back leg towards the tail, just a cunt hair.
I don't think that's causing your pain though, maybe contributing a tiny bit?

He's talkin' about your highback, the angle can be changed(little kids are magnets to them).
Everything you described in your first post, are symptoms of what it's like when your highbacks forward lean is cranked @ too much of an angle.

Read this, it was all talked about in detail yesterday.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49613-how-read-forward-lean-angles-some.html

TT

There will be a test.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you have your own board deal with it in your living room, don't waste time on the mountain


----------



## Dude8roman (Sep 17, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if you have your own board deal with it in your living room, don't waste time on the mountain


Wish I could I live in Florida and rely on resort rentals


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last winter I noticed that my back foot( I'm a regular) felt like I was always on my toes. 
_ur perhaps riding tippytoes instead of sinking in the knees_

Even going straight on a flat run I fill like my board is always in danger of catching an edge. 
_if it feels squirrly you are in the back seat or tail...shift your hips forward/sideways toward the nose...just a bit...to weight the nose; the issue is that with more weight on the tail...it wants to swing around and go first down the hill....thus the squirrly feeling_

I get the most pain in my rear calf especially when traversing a run trying to link into another run. 
_since ur probably ridding tippy toes and ruddering with the back foot...btw are you talking about traversing toeside?_

i know some muscle fatigue is normal since I only ride a week out of the year. I also read something about front foot steering. 
_get in the front seat as noted above and steer with your front knee...toeside point the leading knee to the center of the turn and heelside swing it forward to the nose_

I am self taught and I def. am a rear foot/ rudder steerer
_dude don't be a ARRR-Tard like myself and take some lessons from a hot boarder chick..._


----------



## Dude8roman (Sep 17, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last winter I noticed that my back foot( I'm a regular) felt like I was always on my toes.
> _ur perhaps riding tippytoes instead of sinking in the knees_
> 
> Even going straight on a flat run I fill like my board is always in danger of catching an edge.
> ...


Thanks for the help! I never knew before today that back foot steering wasnt proper technique. I am looking forward to putting these skills into action.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So you rent everything, even boots? Might be equipment. I suggest buying boots if you can. get them fit right. They might be too big.

Everything else can be adjusted. Boots need to fit well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Learn to steer with your front foot. This will allow you to avoid trees and other people who don't get to go as often such as yourself.

If you are renting gear, chances are the setup is not nearly as far off as your technique and body positioning.

Riding in the back seat is probably the number one technique that can cause you to become a statistic - especially if you can do it linking turns, this creates a massive sense of false confidence.

Ironically enough, steering and weighting your front foot at the proper times actually causes a massive sense of confidence and control. The only difference is committment. You already bought the plane ticket, lift ticket and all that other shit, learn to steer with your front foot before you shatter your spleen on a tree.


----------



## Dude8roman (Sep 17, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> So you rent everything, even boots? Might be equipment. I suggest buying boots if you can. get them fit right. They might be too big.
> 
> Everything else can be adjusted. Boots need to fit well.


Yeah I might try to go a half size smaller and see how they fit. Only one store in my area sells snowboard equipment so I have to wait for a good sale.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I am self taught and I def. am a rear foot/ rudder steerer
> _dude don't be a ARRR-Tard like myself and take some lessons from a hot boarder chick..._


I 2nd this motion. Find a local. Ask them who you should ask to get for a private lesson. Call the mountain ahead of time and arrange the lesson on day 1.

On day 1 you get an hour or two with someone who can really get you on the right track.

You spend money to fly there and get to the resort. You spend money to stay there. You spend money to get lift tickets. You spend money to eat there. You spend money to rent a board.

Spend another $100 to get a private lesson that will propel your boarding to a new level and give you technique to work on the rest of the trip.

Also think about getting your own equipment. It will be better than the rentals, especially the boot fit. You're paying for that new equipment every two years if you rent for a week once a year.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Dude8roman said:


> Yeah I might try to go a half size smaller and see how they fit. Only one store in my area sells snowboard equipment so I have to wait for a good sale.


Rule of them is that boots grow 1/2 size as the liners get pushed out. I've been told new boots should be tight, borderline too small. Toes should not be scrunched. The boots will then wear to the proper size. Boots are the second most important piece of equipment. A helmet is the most important piece.

Best time to buy is always at the end of the season. That's end of March here in Ohio.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds like you're going up on your toes to rudder instead of sinking in.
To initiate your turns, put weight on your front foot, things will just happen on it's own, it's a completely different feeling than ruddering and it's 100% more efficient


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Cycle4Fun said:


> Rule of them is that boots grow 1/2 size as the liners get pushed out. I've been told new boots should be tight, borderline too small. Toes should not be scrunched. The boots will then wear to the proper size. Boots are the second most important piece of equipment. A helmet is the most important piece.
> 
> Best time to buy is always at the end of the season. That's end of March here in Ohio.


Well done.:thumbsup: You get an A+

TT


----------

